# EOS Utility 2.10.4 for Mac OS X Lion



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 1, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/eos-utility-2-10-4-for-mac-os-x-lion/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/eos-utility-2-10-4-for-mac-os-x-lion/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/eos-utility-2-10-4-for-mac-os-x-lion/"></a></div>
<strong>EOS Utility 2.10.4 Updater for Mac OS X

</strong><a href="http://www.twitter.com/IamPter">IAmPtr</a> on Twitter sent <a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/2012/02/finally-canon-eos-utility-updated-to-work-on-osx-lion/">Planet5D</a> information about the long awaited EOS Utility update for Mac OS X Lion.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0200189602.html">Download Here</a></strong></p>
<blockquote><p><strong>Release Notes</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>EOS Utility is an application that brings together all of the functions required to communicate with the camera. Functions for downloading and displaying images, remote shooting, and camera control of each setting when an EOS DIGITAL camera is connected to a computer have been integrated.</li>
<li>EOS Utility 2.10.4 Updater for Mac OS X is software that will install EOS Utility 2.10.4 on your computer or update a previously installed version of EOS Utility to EOS Utility 2.10.4 It is necessary that the previous version of your software have been installed when you use this updater on your computer.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Update History</strong></p>
<p><strong>Changes for EOS Utility 2.10.4 Updater for Mac OS X;</strong></p>
<p>Supports Mac OS X 10.6.8 to 10.7</p>
<p><strong>Caution</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>If you are using a version earlier than Mac OS X 10.6.8, please use EOS Utility 2.10.2.</li>
<li>EOS Utility cannot be used with WFT on computers running Mac OS X 10.6.8 to 10.7.2.</li>
</ul>
</blockquote>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<div class="prli-social-buttons-bar"><a href="http://del.icio.us/post?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/delicious_32.png" alt="Delicious" title="Delicious" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/stumbleupon_32.png" alt="StumbleUpon" title="StumbleUpon" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/digg_32.png" alt="Digg" title="Digg" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=RT @prettylink:  [url=http://www.canonrumors.com/]http://www.canonrumors.com/[/url] (via @prettylink)" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/twitter_32.png" alt="Twitter" title="Twitter" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.mixx.com/submit?page_url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/mixx_32.png" alt="Mixx" title="Mixx" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://technorati.com/faves?add=http://www.canonrumors.com/" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/technorati_32.png" alt="Technorati" title="Technorati" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&t=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/facebook_32.png" alt="Facebook" title="Facebook" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.newsvine.com/_tools/seed&save?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&h=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/newsvine_32.png" alt="News Vine" title="News Vine" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://reddit.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/reddit_32.png" alt="Reddit" title="Reddit" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/linkedin_32.png" alt="LinkedIn" title="LinkedIn" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://myweb2.search.yahoo.com/myresults/bookmarklet?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/yahoobuzz_32.png" alt="Yahoo! Bookmarks" title="Yahoo! Bookmarks" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a></div>
```


----------



## dstppy (Feb 1, 2012)

Isn't "white lion" already on the way? I honestly thought an iPad app would come out before this. 

Surprises every day


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2012)

Sheesh, about bloody time!


----------



## Glider (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi All

Wont work with a 5 D


Awwwwwww


----------



## Caps18 (Feb 1, 2012)

Why doesn't it work with the WFT? If I bought the expensive WFT, I would want it to work with OS X 10.7. I am in the market to get one to get GPS metadata since I can't find any other way to get metadata loaded when the picture is taken...maybe someone else knows a way on a 5Dm2...


----------



## mrcrsr (Feb 2, 2012)

WOW... 
Only one year after releasing Lion (beta). That's fast 

But: I am missing the 1D X support on that piece of Software?
Will there be a newer one when the camera finally comes out?


----------



## egidio (Feb 3, 2012)

after all these years I can shoot live view tethered in my studio without freezing every minute


----------

